# favorite south americans



## jjmirks (Feb 9, 2009)

*Best south american chiclid*​
Apistogrammas931.03%Rams827.59%Discus310.34%Angelfish931.03%


----------



## jjmirks (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey, just wondering what you think are the best south american chiclids...


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

none of those. i like severums best


----------



## jjmirks (Feb 9, 2009)

ahh, ok, if anyones isnt on that list, just post it here


----------



## wolf13 (Feb 13, 2009)

toss up between discus and apisto's, but thinking about it my apisto's are so full of personality and spunk its hard not to love em.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i choose angels out of those 4.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I voted apistogramma, but that's only becuase Laetacara weren't on the list. 

Should also have acaras and eartheaters on that list, and possibly pike cichlids as well.


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

Definitely eartheaters, Unless it's apisto's, no wait...acara's, :?


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

My favorite southy that I keep are my Geo's then would be my Sevs


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I chose angels out of the four, but really....I'd have to say Severum!!


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

geophagus and gymnos they rock!


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

severums


----------



## laksman (Feb 27, 2009)

severum, rivilartus and jack dempsey :fish:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

laksman said:


> ... and jack dempsey


Hey! No CA's here buddy.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ya i was going to say something was kinda of in that list :roll:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Rotkeils, Laetacara, Rams, Festivums, Geos, Gymnogeos, Dwarf Pikes.

They are _all_ my favourite South American*s*....


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

Having to pick one, I have to say Eartheaters.


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi.. Eartheaters and discus.. I think you need to add the eartheaters to your poll HAHA.. Sue


----------



## bostonjon (Sep 2, 2003)

if i had to pick just one eartheaters,pick 2 would add sevs pick 3 add apistos


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I like the Heroines... namely severums and the chocolate cichlid.... Also, _Hoplarchus_ is a fish I'd like to own someday as well.

-Ryan


----------



## jjmirks (Feb 9, 2009)

hmm, i tried to make a new poll with most of the ones you listed, but it doesnt allow that many


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Pikes ... no geo's ... wait dwarf pikes!!! Wait, Satanoperca .... wait ... *dies from an aneurysm*


----------



## jjmirks (Feb 9, 2009)

haha, i think you like pikes over anything, i right?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Well ... don't tell my pikes this, but my favorite south american cichlid would probably be _Satanoperca daemon_ ... but of course I will deny this if asked. :lol:


----------



## jjmirks (Feb 9, 2009)

YOUR POOR LITTLE PIKES! they would feel so hurt if they found out! hehe...


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Crenicichla Marmorata "rio trombeta"-only fish I would spend 3 digits on.


----------



## jjmirks (Feb 9, 2009)

nice nice, you got one?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

jjmirks said:


> nice nice, you got one?


I wish~they are just not available anywhere.


----------



## jjmirks (Feb 9, 2009)

ahh, i see, could you order them online?


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

So far, Green Terrors all the way!


----------



## greg curtis (May 4, 2006)

Definitely SEVS!!


----------



## jjmirks (Feb 9, 2009)

what about your favorite tetras?


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Chanchitos Rule!


----------



## jjmirks (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah? what kind?


----------

